# glycerine method dangers



## Theda (Apr 24, 2013)

I was reading on the liquid soapers yahoo group and someone there said a chemist friend warned that glycerine, upon heating is a very reactive molecule and the potential for forming toxic aldehydes (acrolein and methanol) is worrisome. Apparently, boiling glycerine and lye is much worse than just heating it and should definitely not be done. 

Anyone know anything about the dangers?


----------



## lsg (Apr 24, 2013)

It hasn't killed me yet.


----------



## DeeAnna (Apr 24, 2013)

"...Acrolein is a known thermal decomposition product of glycerol when heated above 280 degrees C (EPA, 2003)..."
Reference: EPA, “Toxicological Review of Acrolein,” CAS No. 107-02-8, EPA/635/R-03/003, (2003). 

FWIW -- 280 degrees C = 536 degrees F


----------



## Shannon_m (Apr 24, 2013)

Um that's really REALLY hot... why on earth would you heat it that hot?


----------



## lsg (Apr 25, 2013)

It would boil away if you heated it that high.  I am also wondering how many containers could withstand that high of a temperature.   Fumes from any lye, even mixed with water, can be harmful if you breathe them in. That is the reason to always mix the lye solution in a well ventilated area.


----------



## Theda (Apr 25, 2013)

After googling a bit I'm in agreement with you all. The temperatures in soap making using the glycerine method are probably not high enough to be of concern. The chemist was no doubt talking in chemical extremes. Thanks for your input.


----------

